# Smush?



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I dont know why you guys havent signed smush parker yet.

When it comest to sheer talent, not that many people are better, and maybe bikerstaff can coach him to be smarter it would be a very smart signing on bobcats part


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I havent heard about that guy in a while.. what's been going on with him?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

We are set at the PG position.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's because Smush Parker has no concept of how to play the PG position. I should know, I played against him in HS. He is very talented, but when a guy doesn't know how to play the game and make others better, what is the sense of bringing him in to be a PG for you.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!
> it would be a very smart signing on bobcats part


Even if they already have 4 point guards??


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I think the bobcats should at least take a look. 

he could probably play the 2 if he wants.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I love Smush, he's one of my favorite players. He should be given a chance this year. He's something special :yes:


----------

